
Ask HN: What do you use to wrap a CLI and make it an HTTP API? - digitalsanctum
As a hobby I&#x27;ve been participating in some bug bounty programs. A lot of the tools used are CLIs. For some of them I&#x27;d like to wrap the CLI and deploy it as an HTTP endpoint. Optionally, I&#x27;d like to extend the CLI (perhaps by combining with other tools). What&#x27;s your favorite framework&#x2F;pattern for doing this kind of thing?
======
fasturdotcom
Set up node and when you make a request spawn a child process that executes
your bash command/file

